# I WANT TO KILL AN ELK!



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

Just wanted to let everyone know im going out this weekend! grit in my teeth! I want to tackle the front without getting pumched in the face! its a steep and rugged place but im trying for elk with my bow! wish me luck!


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Good luck <<--O/


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

With the crunchy snow high temperatures and full moon id also say good luck. 

More like taking your bow for a hike.:grin:


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

swbuckmaster said:


> With the crunchy snow high temperatures and full moon id also say good luck.
> 
> More like taking your bow for a hike.:grin:


haha you might be right! but she needs a walk... So guess ill try it out... coming from you though... that makes this trip seem more like a punch in the face again. :mrgreen:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I took my bow for a hike yesterday and struck out. :x

I have a 180 grain surprise for those suckers in a week or so. Ill finally be able to shoot an elk off that hill after chasing them for 10 years or so crossing my fingers. :mrgreen:


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

I hope it was a good time! better than work im sure!


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Good luck let us know if you see any!!


----------

